# 1945 Westfield 'Spitfire' BALLOONATIC



## bobbystillz (Apr 17, 2019)

1945 Westfield 'Spitfire', customized in the early to mid '50s. When I acquired it, it was only the frame, guard and crank assembly.  I blended my customization into the original custom. To see the full project check out my thread here, in 'Project Rides'.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1945-westfield-custom-custom.150041/


----------



## Drzdave58 (Apr 19, 2019)

Nicely done!


----------



## pedalp (Apr 20, 2019)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccceeee! Man!


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 20, 2019)

Found this keychain...gonna turn it into a hub shiner!


----------



## bobbystillz (Aug 10, 2019)

"Summer time...and the livin' is easy..."


----------



## bobbystillz (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Smoopy's (Feb 11, 2020)

Slick ride dude


----------



## bobbystillz (Feb 11, 2020)

Smoopy's said:


> Slick ride dude



Thanks man, means a lot.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 11, 2020)

bobbystillz said:


> "Summer time...and the livin' is easy..."View attachment 1044728




Nice lookin ride ! Good combo of parts and color !


----------



## bobbystillz (Feb 11, 2020)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Nice lookin ride ! Good combo of parts and color !



Thank you!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2020)

Nicely done.
Hammerhead


----------



## bobbystillz (Feb 12, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Nicely done.
> Hammerhead



Thanks man!


----------

